# Snacks



## Jane16 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Just after a bit of food advice, moving along with the low carb diet as best I can , not doing bad but not going to lie I am finding it boring ( I have MS too so a not able to cook much for myself), also metformin is causing constipation so that is not great either.
I do ok with main meals but am finding it hard if I am hungry and want a shack, normally I would have had fruit or some crisps or a biscuit but of course all that is off limits now so my question is what do you guys do for a snack?
Thanks
Jane x


----------



## Drummer (Nov 28, 2019)

To be honest, I only eat twice a day and don't eat snacks, as I never think about eating between meals, but if I were to go to my fridges - I have two, in the front fridge there would be bars of high cocoa chocolate, so I could have a square of that - sucked slowly they release their flavour wonderfully - but I have bags of prepared salad, radishes beetroot celery coleslaw, salad dressing (oil vinegar and herbs) sweet peppers, cucumber - so not a lot of preparation needed for a salad - there might also be hard boiled eggs - If I am doing some I put in half a dozen, same time cooking 6 as 2 - I have mozzarella cheese, Red Leicester cheese, and I keep a grater by the fridge with the cheese (I have two of them as well), and a bag of shelled walnuts so I can add in a few of them, and there are tins of tuna on the shelves there as well plus a bowl to collect anything to throw away to be picked up later on my way to the kitchen proper. I keep leftovers from dinner in the back fridge, and cooked meats too, so if I ever did need something to eat I'd not go short.
Another thought - I have a coffee percolator - well I have two, one to make the coffee and the other to heat it up as needed. A mug of good coffee with cream might be all you really need rather than something to eat.


----------



## Jane16 (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks for replying Drummer, Sounds like we are very different lol I used to be like that, 2 meals only but that was when I ate carbs. Now they are nearly gone I am trying to eat three meals as healthy as possible, not sure a salad would do it for me as a snack, eggs nooooo already constipated, basically my problem is I want something nice and cant have it. I am still in that place where I look at cheese and think I need a bit of fruit with that , or a cracker etc I am going to get some good quality cooked sausages as that might be the way to go, but if I am honest I want cake, crisps and naughty snacks so I am a bit screwed really.  I am quite determined and will stick to not eating the nice stuff but it is not bringing me any joy lol x


----------



## Sally W (Nov 28, 2019)

How about making those snacks & healthy.  I crave cakes much less than I used to but I make a chocolate aubergine cake or coffee & walnut occasionally & cut off slices and freeze. That way no temptation to overindulge. Dr Michael Mosley has the recipes


----------



## Jane16 (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks Sally, luckily I am not an over indulger, had a pack of malteasers on my table for 6 months that I threw away when I got the good news that I had diabetes. I will have hunt around for recipes, need to be very quick and easy and not involve an oven for me tho as my MS prevents me cooking in the oven or standing for more than a few mins at a time, seeing my MS nurse tomorrow see if she has any ideas  x





Sally W said:


> How about making those snacks & healthy.  I crave cakes much less than I used to but I make a chocolate aubergine cake or coffee & walnut occasionally & cut off slices and freeze. That way no temptation to overindulge. Dr Michael Mosley has the recipes


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 28, 2019)

Almonds, walnuts, snow peas (mangetout) - my staples.


----------



## Jane16 (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks Eddy, yep forgot I had nuts doh x


----------



## Sally W (Nov 28, 2019)

Jane16 said:


> Thanks Sally, luckily I am not an over indulger, had a pack of malteasers on my table for 6 months that I threw away when I got the good news that I had diabetes. I will have hunt around for recipes, need to be very quick and easy and not involve an oven for me tho as my MS prevents me cooking in the oven or standing for more than a few mins at a time, seeing my MS nurse tomorrow see if she has any ideas  x


Sorry yes shouldn’t have said that. What about Graze nut packets. I like the lime and chilli ones but Asda do their own version which is so much cheaper and I think it tastes the same. Or a pot of cottage cheese with a few walnuts? Such a shame supermarkets don’t cater well for diabetes as I find their protein bars contain more sugar & additive than chocolate.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 28, 2019)

Olives work for me. Lidl do packs of mixed olives with feta which I rather like. Also nuts. Lidl do large 200g bags of unsalted nuts for about £1.50. Brazils are the lowest carb I have found so far and I love them, but they also do mixed packs. I too love cheese and I no longer crave a biscuit or fruit with it although a quarter of a small apple with it cut into thin slices won't do you too much harm as the fat in the cheese will slow down the carbs in the apple. Save the rest for another day.
Veggie sticks and cheese and chive/sour cream dip also hits the spot for me. I tried hummus but it spikes me too much.  
If I feel the need to be really naughty, then a packet of pork scratchings hits the spot but you have to be very disciplined not to be naughty too often.... and you need strong teeth!


----------



## Jane16 (Nov 28, 2019)

No need to apologise at all Sally , I do have some nuts in I forgot about them lol, you know what its like you get a sweet craving and nothing else seems to stand out . I am actually shocked that the supermarkets dont cater more for us its really bad. I ended up going for low carb toast with peanut butter and a little bit of diabetic jam in the end , gave me  a sweet fix lol x



Sally W said:


> Sorry yes shouldn’t have said that. What about Graze nut packets. I like the lime and chilli ones but Asda do their own version which is so much cheaper and I think it tastes the same. Or a pot of cottage cheese with a few walnuts? Such a shame supermarkets don’t cater well for diabetes as I find their protein bars contain more sugar & additive than chocolate.


----------



## Jane16 (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you Barbara
I m not an olive fan, but yes nuts are great, forgot I had some in, definitely love carrot sticks / mange tout and dip though, did try the pork scratchings but not a fan of those, going to order some beef jerky and see what that is like this week. Oh well I suppose it is an adventure discovering new tastes :~) x




rebrascora said:


> Olives work for me. Lidl do packs of mixed olives with feta which I rather like. Also nuts. Lidl do large 200g bags of unsalted nuts for about £1.50. Brazils are the lowest carb I have found so far and I love them, but they also do mixed packs. I too love cheese and I no longer crave a biscuit or fruit with it although a quarter of a small apple with it cut into thin slices won't do you too much harm as the fat in the cheese will slow down the carbs in the apple. Save the rest for another day.
> Veggie sticks and cheese and chive/sour cream dip also hits the spot for me. I tried hummus but it spikes me too much.
> If I feel the need to be really naughty, then a packet of pork scratchings hits the spot but you have to be very disciplined not to be naughty too often.... and you need strong teeth!


----------



## Drummer (Nov 28, 2019)

I find no problem at all buying what I need day to day.
The problem with eating sweet things is that you will not alter your sense of taste to accept less sweet things - it does happen.


----------



## Jane16 (Nov 28, 2019)

That's great Drummer would definitely prefer to do that but I have to order my shopping weekly as I am housebound, yep completely get that with the taste buds x



Drummer said:


> I find no problem at all buying what I need day to day.
> The problem with eating sweet things is that you will not alter your sense of taste to accept less sweet things - it does happen.


----------



## Drummer (Nov 28, 2019)

Jane16 said:


> That's great Drummer would definitely prefer to do that but I have to order my shopping weekly as I am housebound, yep completely get that with the taste buds x


I'd have thought that Tesco would do deliveries...


----------



## Jane16 (Nov 28, 2019)

yes most of the supermarkets do these days, am I missing your point?




Drummer said:


> I'd have thought that Tesco would do deliveries...


----------



## Drummer (Nov 28, 2019)

I was just puzzled when you wrote that supermarkets don't cater for diabetics - I get my shopping at the local supermarkets, since my local shops have all shut down - which is a great pity but people did not support them like I did.


----------



## Jane16 (Nov 28, 2019)

I see, I suppose what I meant was that there are not many low carb products, of course there are many foods that are suitable for diabetics , loads of meat , veg, salad etc available , I am new to all this 
as you know so its a big change for me , I am used to being able to click anything I fancy get it delivered and eat it , I am now the check the ingredients, look at the carbs and dont click it queen lol x



Drummer said:


> I was just puzzled when you wrote that supermarkets don't cater for diabetics - I get my shopping at the local supermarkets, since my local shops have all shut down - which is a great pity but people did not support them like I did.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 28, 2019)

My snacks are a couple of TUC biscuits (2.7g carbs each) and a chunk of cheese, or a handful of pecans (they are sweeter than other nuts and also lower carb so perfect when you want something sweet and your blood sugar is too high to have it), or a couple of squares of 85% cocoa plain dark chocolate.  Or one Tic-tac (very sugary but the carb content of just one is minimal), if you are the sort of person who can stick to one and it will stop you eating something higher carb!


----------



## DebbieC (Nov 30, 2019)

Drummer said:


> To be honest, I only eat twice a day and don't eat snacks, as I never think about eating between meals, but if I were to go to my fridges - I have two, in the front fridge there would be bars of high cocoa chocolate, so I could have a square of that - sucked slowly they release their flavour wonderfully - but I have bags of prepared salad, radishes beetroot celery coleslaw, salad dressing (oil vinegar and herbs) sweet peppers, cucumber - so not a lot of preparation needed for a salad - there might also be hard boiled eggs - If I am doing some I put in half a dozen, same time cooking 6 as 2 - I have mozzarella cheese, Red Leicester cheese, and I keep a grater by the fridge with the cheese (I have two of them as well), and a bag of shelled walnuts so I can add in a few of them, and there are tins of tuna on the shelves there as well plus a bowl to collect anything to throw away to be picked up later on my way to the kitchen proper. I keep leftovers from dinner in the back fridge, and cooked meats too, so if I ever did need something to eat I'd not go short.
> Another thought - I have a coffee percolator - well I have two, one to make the coffee and the other to heat it up as needed. A mug of good coffee with cream might be all you really need rather than something to eat.


Hi that all sounds lovely and made me hungry ... just enquiring re coleslaw, is that shop bought as wasn’t sure that was ok for son when been studying labels in supermarkets (my new hobby)


----------



## Drummer (Nov 30, 2019)

Yes - but avoid the low fat version, and maybe, if you go to different supermarkets, check if one is lower carb, or higher than the others. I find that there is variation is products which you'd think were pretty identical. 
If I wanted to make my own I'd have enough for a month in each batch - but it doesn't keep for a month....


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 30, 2019)

Jane16 said:


> I see, I suppose what I meant was that there are not many low carb products


there are actually quite a lot available in supermarkets, you've just got to have the patience and explore each grocery category on the website and click on the products to view the nutrition, I did when I was first diagnosed and suffered an eating disorder xx


----------



## SueEK (Nov 30, 2019)

You might not like my snacks as I’m a weird eater but I like a few crab sticks or some monkey nuts or coconut as a snack x


----------



## DebbieC (Nov 30, 2019)

Drummer said:


> Yes - but avoid the low fat version, and maybe, if you go to different supermarkets, check if one is lower carb, or higher than the others. I find that there is variation is products which you'd think were pretty identical.
> If I wanted to make my own I'd have enough for a month in each batch - but it doesn't keep for a month....


Many thanks


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 1, 2019)

The Lidl cheese coleslaw is the lowest one I have found so far with just 2.4g carbs per 100g


----------



## Drummer (Dec 2, 2019)

SueEK said:


> You might not like my snacks as I’m a weird eater but I like a few crab sticks or some monkey nuts or coconut as a snack x


Ah - I think that the coconut is OK - but the 'crab' sticks and peanuts are quite high carb, at least by what I can cope with - they could add quite a bit to your daily carb count.


----------



## Jane16 (Dec 7, 2019)

not a fish fan but monkey nuts and coconut is a great idea thank you x



SueEK said:


> You might not like my snacks as I’m a weird eater but I like a few crab sticks or some monkey nuts or coconut as a snack x


----------



## Jane16 (Dec 7, 2019)

TUC biscuits is a great idea thank you I will get some in!!
 Thank you 
x


TheClockworkDodo said:


> My snacks are a couple of TUC biscuits (2.7g carbs each) and a chunk of cheese, or a handful of pecans (they are sweeter than other nuts and also lower carb so perfect when you want something sweet and your blood sugar is too high to have it), or a couple of squares of 85% cocoa plain dark chocolate.  Or one Tic-tac (very sugary but the carb content of just one is minimal), if you are the sort of person who can stick to one and it will stop you eating something higher carb!


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 18, 2020)

Sally W said:


> How about making those snacks & healthy.  I crave cakes much less than I used to but I make a chocolate aubergine cake or coffee & walnut occasionally & cut off slices and freeze. That way no temptation to overindulge. Dr Michael Mosley has the recipes


Hi Sally.
I would be interested in the recipes for the cakes you have suggested. They sound ideal. All ideas welcome. Today is only day 7 For me. The first 4 days were okay but today I am really struggling with limited food choices.
Will this ever get easier.
I feel like I have an absolute mountain to climb.


----------



## Tee G (Feb 18, 2020)

my go to snacks are _ sugar free jelly, boiled eggs (both i make in batches of 5 and keep in the fridge), handful of mixed unsalted nuts and seeds, celery stick with cream cheese. slices of cold meats (anything I find in the fridge).


----------



## Sally W (Feb 18, 2020)

Deb RR said:


> Hi Sally.
> I would be interested in the recipes for the cakes you have suggested. They sound ideal. All ideas welcome. Today is only day 7 For me. The first 4 days were okay but today I am really struggling with limited food choices.
> Will this ever get easier.
> I feel like I have an absolute mountain to climb.


Hi @Deb RR. I’m sorry to learn of your diagnosis and I’m 4 years in now and know how you feel! At first I made plenty of healthy treats to keep me going as I didn’t want to miss out. I’m posting a link to the coffee and walnut cake plus aubergine brownie (don’t be put off you can’t taste the aubergine) I do have more but since they’re inseveral Michael Mosley books I have I’m reluctant to post as otherwise I’ll breach copyright. Keep an eye on your inbox though as  I may find more and I’ll send you a private message! Good luck and take each step at a time. Don’t put pressure on yourself or panic. What I found helpful is to make a cake and cut into slices to freeze so you don’t get tempted to eat more than a slice. Always here to support you so keep asking.    https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ous-easy-prepare-dishes-help-defy-ageing.html https://readingwritingandriesling.b...wnies-the-clever-guts-diet-dr-michael-mosley/


----------



## Sally W (Feb 18, 2020)

Jane16 said:


> Thanks Sally, luckily I am not an over indulger, had a pack of malteasers on my table for 6 months that I threw away when I got the good news that I had diabetes. I will have hunt around for recipes, need to be very quick and easy and not involve an oven for me tho as my MS prevents me cooking in the oven or standing for more than a few mins at a time, seeing my MS nurse tomorrow see if she has any ideas  x


Sorry this is late @Jane16 - not been on in a while. So you’ve another challenge in MS. I’d make you some if you lived nearby!  Do you mind my asking, is not using the oven due to manual dexterity or bending down? I wonder if a halogen oven would be an option? A quick treat which doesn’t involve cooking is melting chocolate and dipping strawberries or Brazil nuts in and setting in the fridge. Hope this helps


----------



## Jane16 (Feb 18, 2020)

Sally W said:


> Sorry this is late @Jane16 - not been on in a while. So you’ve another challenge in MS. I’d make you some if you lived nearby!  Do you mind my asking, is not using the oven due to manual dexterity or bending down? I wonder if a halogen oven would be an option? A quick treat which doesn’t involve cooking is melting chocolate and dipping strawberries or Brazil nuts in and setting in the fridge. Hope this helps


 Hi Sally , I have not been on for a while either so no worries, the oven is not possible because of bending over , balance. fatigue and manual dexterity, I drop things all the time so don't want to be dropping hot stuff  Unfortunately I am suck with what I have as I rent my flat. I am getting over the need for snacks now getting used to eating 3 meals and not really wanting sweet things as much if I do I have a bit of low carb bread with peanut butter and no added sugar Jam, not going to lie it is boring as hell and pretty depressing but the result has been that I have reduce my a1c from 68 to 38 in three month so it seems to be working.  Thanks again x


----------



## Lilian (Feb 18, 2020)

If you can manage to cook a cake you can use ground almonds (almond flour) instead of wheat flour, and sweetener of your choice instead of sugar, eggs and butter.     It looks like a sponge but of course much denser.    But it does the trick.    The calories and fat are higher but carbs very low.  It reaches those parts that salad wont.    Metformin usually has the opposite effect on people so maybe your constipation is due to something else.   Perhaps a word with your doctor about this would be worth having.    No sugar sweets or chocolate that are sweetened with xylotol or similar have a tendency to loosen you up if you have too many, and although they have similar calories to the real thing, the carbs are much lower.    Also make some sugar free jelly with half the amount of water so it sets harder.    Mix some cooled jelly with some double cream and let set.     They are quite simple to make if you are able.    I have never made it, but my grand daughter tells me kale crisps are lovely.    Just dried out and cooked slowly in oven.


----------



## Lilian (Feb 18, 2020)

SueEK said:


> You might not like my snacks as I’m a weird eater but I like a few crab sticks or some monkey nuts or coconut as a snack x


Crab sticks are very high in sugar.    I nibble on prawns some times.


----------



## Jane16 (Feb 18, 2020)

Deb RR said:


> Hi Sally.
> I would be interested in the recipes for the cakes you have suggested. They sound ideal. All ideas welcome. Today is only day 7 For me. The first 4 days were okay but today I am really struggling with limited food choices.
> Will this ever get easier.
> I feel like I have an absolute mountain to climb.


 It does get easier Deb RR , boring yes but easier, results of sticking to it have been rewarding for me , keep at it Jane x


----------



## Lilian (Feb 18, 2020)

-  Adorable.


----------



## Jane16 (Feb 18, 2020)

Lilian said:


> If you can manage to cook a cake you can use ground almonds (almond flour) instead of wheat flour, and sweetener of your choice instead of sugar, eggs and butter.     It looks like a sponge but of course much denser.    But it does the trick.    The calories and fat are higher but carbs very low.  It reaches those parts that salad wont.    Metformin usually has the opposite effect on people so maybe your constipation is due to something else.   Perhaps a word with your doctor about this would be worth having.    No sugar sweets or chocolate that are sweetened with xylotol or similar have a tendency to loosen you up if you have too many, and although they have similar calories to the real thing, the carbs are much lower.    Also make some sugar free jelly with half the amount of water so it sets harder.    Mix some cooled jelly with some double cream and let set.     They are quite simple to make if you are able.    I have never made it, but my grand daughter tells me kale crisps are lovely.    Just dried out and cooked slowly in oven.


 Thanks Lilian, unfortunately I cant cook cakes due to the old MS , but and dealing with the lack of them now, the constipation def due to Metformin and diet change, metformin is known to do this  just depends on the person , spoke to my nurse about it but things are improving now due to drinking more water and prunes added to diet (prunes are high sugar but you have to do what you have to do lol). My mum is a great cake maker I might ask her to give almond flour a go, cant replace the sugar with sweetener though as these are a definite no go area for people with MS. I am finding that the trick is t just ignore the craving it goes away in the end and then treat yourself to the real thing every now and again like having a dessert when I occasionally go out for diner. Seems to be working so far  
Thanks again
Jane x


----------



## Lilian (Feb 18, 2020)

@Jane16     You might find physillum (sorry if spelt wrong), husks help with constipation and less sugary than prunes.   Prunes in Greek yoghurt could be something you might like for a change.    Perhaps your mother could make a batch of little almond biscuits made with almond flour.


----------



## SueEK (Feb 18, 2020)

Lilian said:


> Crab sticks are very high in sugar.    I nibble on prawns some times.


I’ve just checked on the pack and was surprised to see they are very high. I only have a couple and had only looked at carbs. Thanks for pointing this out


----------



## Sally W (Feb 19, 2020)

Jane16 said:


> Hi Sally , I have not been on for a while either so no worries, the oven is not possible because of bending over , balance. fatigue and manual dexterity, I drop things all the time so don't want to be dropping hot stuff  Unfortunately I am suck with what I have as I rent my flat. I am getting over the need for snacks now getting used to eating 3 meals and not really wanting sweet things as much if I do I have a bit of low carb bread with peanut butter and no added sugar Jam, not going to lie it is boring as hell and pretty depressing but the result has been that I have reduce my a1c from 68 to 38 in three month so it seems to be working.  Thanks again x


@Jane16 well done for getting your HBA1C so well controlled in such a short space of time - that’s amazing! I started off in completely denying myself everything that wasn’t super healthy & 3 months in i was depressed too. So I made it my quest to find healthier alternatives & like you don’t want the sweet snacks in between. Sorry about the MS too, it must be a real challenge. The halogen oven is not a fixed oven and it’s glass and sits on a work surface like. Slow cooker. You can make whole chicken, vegetables and cake in it. I wondered if something on a table where no bending would be more helpful. Of course safety is very important too. Take a look at them and see if you think you’d get on Ok. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Daewoo-Sel...3?keywords=Halogen+oven&qid=1582121368&sr=8-3 I don’t have one so cant recommend a particular model but Reviews are good. Good luck


----------



## Drummer (Feb 19, 2020)

I use a halogen oven all the time - it is one off the telly selling channel with a hinged lid - I am on my second one, they are really good - very versatile.
I also have an induction hob which can be plugged in anywhere and they don't get hot.


----------



## Jane16 (Feb 19, 2020)

Sally W said:


> @Jane16 well done for getting your HBA1C so well controlled in such a short space of time - that’s amazing! I started off in completely denying myself everything that wasn’t super healthy & 3 months in i was depressed too. So I made it my quest to find healthier alternatives & like you don’t want the sweet snacks in between. Sorry about the MS too, it must be a real challenge. The halogen oven is not a fixed oven and it’s glass and sits on a work surface like. Slow cooker. You can make whole chicken, vegetables and cake in it. I wondered if something on a table where no bending would be more helpful. Of course safety is very important too. Take a look at them and see if you think you’d get on Ok. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Daewoo-Sel...3?keywords=Halogen+oven&qid=1582121368&sr=8-3 I don’t have one so cant recommend a particular model but Reviews are good. Good luck


 Thank you, I will take a look at them, it is a challenge and I hear what you are saying about depression.  I hope you are feeling better now? I have a slow cooker and I find that useful, must investigate to see what other things I can do in it, the Americans do pot roasts and all sorts!!  Gook luck to you too x


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Feb 20, 2020)

We have one of these ovens - https://www.lakeland.co.uk/31779/Sage-The-Smart-Oven-Pro-BOV820BSS - it sits on our countertop and we do nearly all our cooking in it.  It's easy to use and more economical to run than a full-sized under-counter oven, and no bending is required.  There are cheaper (and smaller) ones available, but we got this one because it got good reviews.


----------

